# 22cuft french door refrigerator



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

Am looking at french door refrigerators and found an Amana and a Kenmore that seem to fit what I want the best. I'm not really wanting the in door water and ice like the Amana has. The Kenmore is actually the closest with a ice maker in the freezer section that dumps into a bin. However I would like to find out who makes it. The clerk said that Whirlpool and LG make their refrigerators and this one was made by Whirlpool, but when I looked at LG refrigerators the ice maker looks like it is the same as the Kenmore. The number in the store for the Kenmore is 78304. What are the opinions of Amana and Kenmore. My old Monkey Wards I bought new in 74 has had to had the compressor replaced under warranty and other than that has never missed a lick. Don't think that the next one will measure up to it.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Kenmore model#'s are more like 123.45678910

The first 3 digits ( before the . ) are for the manufacture.
http://www.applianceaid.com/searscodes.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html

You will need to open the door and take the model# off of the model/serial tag in the product and not off of the sales tag.

jeff.


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

I was kind of afraid of that, but didn't think of it when we were looking. I'm kind of gun shy of LG since it just took me 6 weeks to get my TV replaced and LG didn't care about service and didn't have replacement parts for a TV that was less than a year old. Since the Kenmore and the LG I saw had the same ice maker setup I doubt that what the salesman said was right.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I doubt that what the salesman said was right


Some seem to be on the ball while others seem to guess....JMO!

jeff.


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

Went to Sears and got the # off the fridge. It is 795.78304.800. It is a new model that they just started in March of 08. However I didn't see a 795 on the list of sears codes.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

795. - LG Electronics - ref 

jeff.


----------

